# Gesualdo followers and his instrumental music do they exist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How come Gesualdo chromatism remain isolated for so long, did he had any followers, classical composer of his time that heard him and compose in is wierd chromatic way...

In the composer of italy close to him were there other less know classical composer into school of manierism a style of music that don carlo was toss in, i Wonder who use dissonance into early music in italia like in harpiscord or obscur vocal music?

Than one more thing about Gesualdo he was a lutenist but how come we never found his instrumental music, i read about him, he said in the book i quote Gesualdo asking is servants- im bored there is no lute to play in this town find me a lute pronto...

So i would be curious to hear Gesualdo lute music or consort music for viols if sutch exist, look i know many tedious questions, but im deprofundis i whant to know classical composer works in the depth there full output, did anyone find any instrumental music so far buy Gesualdo, he also play somesort of keyboard from what i heard and read not a regular harpiscord or spinet but something else.


:tiphat:


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I am a fan, even if it is a temple of one.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> How come Gesualdo chromatism remain isolated for so long, did he had any followers, classical composer of his time that heard him and compose in is wierd chromatic way...
> 
> In the composer of italy close to him were there other less know classical composer into school of manierism a style of music that don carlo was toss in, i Wonder who use dissonance into early music in italia like in harpiscord or obscur vocal music?
> 
> ...


I need to think about suggestions for lute, theorbo etc.

For a taste of the instrumental music which he promoted in his court get this CD









And this one, as Paola Erdas for some inexplicable reason doesn't include any music by Trabaci, who was probably the most important composer of the Gesualdo milieu.









But it it's specifically chromaticism that you're after, then the question is bigger and for really chromatic early instrumental music, you may have to look away from Gesualdo's court. You will also have to take instruments into account, because tuning matters - and so specific performances matter. Maybe try this CD (which is on a different instrument from his later recording for Tactus.) I am sure you will enjoy this one, if you can't find it let me know and I'll upload it for you.









And maybe this one, which is mad music though personally I'm not a great fan of it









I think you're missing some of the most interesting music by limiting yourself to Italy. Why not explore Stoeffken, or Lawes? The viol was a great instrument for dissonance.


----------

